# Malinois Breed Info/ OT Vitosha?



## DanielleOttoMom

Ok. So I know this is GSD form but I know a few of you have malinois. I'm intrested in add a pup in the next few years to our family. I'm torn between another GSD or a Malinois. If any one could give me some insight on this breeder and the breed it self. Right now I'am doing research I want to educate my self the best I can on the breed. I have been looking into the male Mal Qenny OT Vitosha and would like a pup from him. Maybe end up doing some ring sport... Just open to toughts. 


Belgian Malinois, Malinois


----------



## LaRen616

The only thing I know about Mals are that I fear them!

You hear all of these stories about them being "GSDs on crack" and that they are not for the faint of heart. How absolutely terrifying! 

I can handle medium energy, I like that, it's a nice pace, but I cant handle high energy, it'll put me in the looney bin for sure! :wild:


----------



## Tbarrios333

From my limited Mal knowledge I know that they tend to be way more high-strung than a GSD.


----------



## LaRen616

I have also heard that they need very experienced owners and that is something I am not.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

I heard they have a great on and off switch. Just intrested in what others peoples thought were. I have heard the whole "GSD on Crack" thing too. That is why I have feard them too. Now I'am curious....... I want to give the breed a chance and not make a judgement call on some thing I don't know a whole lot about.


----------



## gsdraven

DanielleOttoMom said:


> I heard they have a great on and off switch.


I think that just like with GSDs, it depends on where you get them.  They are (unfortunately) becoming more and more popular so you are getting less than stellar breeders not breeding for the right thing.

There are a bunch of Mal owners on the board so hopefully those with real experience will be able to help you out.


----------



## Freestep

If you get a Mal, you'd better have a job for him to do! They excel at work and sport, but are not dogs for the inexperienced or faint of heart. The ones I have known are hair-trigger dogs... not vicious or mean, just extremely drivey with low thresholds.

I have also heard that some tend to go through some weird behavioral phases during puppyhood. While most pups have a "fear period", Mals have a fear period on crack. Some get through it and are fine, others are a basket case for life. I've never raised a Mal pup, this is just what I've heard from other owners.

I prefer GSDs.


----------



## abby

I just got my chap a few weeks ago, he is from showing lines and the breeders did a fantastic job of exposing him to every sound possible, is he more cracked up than a working line gsd pup, no. The dogs that they breed also do schutzhund, agility, herd (they have their own sheep) and obedience stuff. He has his moments one of them being now!!! The breeders did tell me that the working dogs are not necessarily within the breed standard can be taller etc. So all i can tell you is its a blast having him around.


----------



## Rerun

My mal isn't a GSD on crack, and he has an excellent on/off switch. He is VERY smart, VERY eager to learn and exceptionally eager to please. My shepherds say, "ok sure, no problem, I will do that for you." My mal gets up every day and says..."what can I do to make your day better?!" He is a GREAT dog.

Yes - experienced owners who do something with the dog. Mine doesn't have the nerve at all for sport work, but I would like to do agility with him. Currently he's just an OB dog.

They are not a shepherd. I can't say that enough.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Rerun said:


> My mal isn't a GSD on crack, and he has an excellent on/off switch. He is VERY smart, VERY eager to learn and exceptionally eager to please. My shepherds say, "ok sure, no problem, I will do that for you." My mal gets up every day and says..."what can I do to make your day better?!" He is a GREAT dog.
> 
> They are not a shepherd. I can't say that enough.


This is the kinda info I was wanting to know. I think I would like to talk with a few breeders about it a little more. I would like to get into agility and French ring sport. I just want to go check it out with Otto first. I would have a job or for my Mal or GSD to do. Thank you all for the info. Anyone know any thing about breeder listed in my OP?


----------



## MrsWoodcock

Granted mine is a mal/ dutchie mix.... I think Ody has a mal personality and the brindle of the dutchie. He is alot like Reruns! GREAT DOG! Needs a job to do FOR SURE! Needs HELLA exercise. He has an off switch but thats when A. He gets his energy out, or B. HE IS IN HIS KENNEL. lol 
Ody is training in Tracking and doing a GREAT job! Loves to work! He will be starting Agility in a few months too. We are always giving him a job though, Always training on obedience, playing with him, running with him. doing SOMETHING haha Thank God Ruby loves him.... She and him tire each other out chasing each other for an hour a day haha 



Rerun said:


> My mal isn't a GSD on crack, and he has an excellent on/off switch. He is VERY smart, VERY eager to learn and exceptionally eager to please. My shepherds say, "ok sure, no problem, I will do that for you." My mal gets up every day and says..."what can I do to make your day better?!" He is a GREAT dog.
> 
> Yes - experienced owners who do something with the dog. Mine doesn't have the nerve at all for sport work, but I would like to do agility with him. Currently he's just an OB dog.
> 
> They are not a shepherd. I can't say that enough.


----------



## Freestep

I have heard good things about ot Vitosha, I think they raise sport dogs. If it's the same breeder I'm thinking of, they bred a pup called "Shane" and gave him away as a washout as he all he wanted to do was hide under the bed. That dog grew up to be an awesome sport dog and won many competitions.


----------



## Ace952

Have you gone on a Mal messageboard to ask about what they think? i would like to think that you can get a great Mal that will/can fit your lifestyle and do what you want (ring sport). 

I could say the stuff that I hear but I say it's better to hear from those that own. From the people that own Mals they usually have great things to say about them and the GSD owners who don't have them either repeat the negatives they hear or have negative interactions with 1 Mal.

I have seen 2 Mals with 2 owners that come pete at a Sch world level and I think their dogs are great and they mentioned that even though they love to work, they settle down nicely at home.


----------



## stacey_eight

Our Malinois was a rescue, and she was _so_ fabulous. She was super smart, driven and loyal. And OMG the exercise she needed. WAAAAAAY more than my GSD. I used to say tiring her out was like trying to empty the ocean with a tablespoon. She and my GSD were about equal in intellect, but she was much quicker and flashier with obedience. Fantastic with my children. Really her only drawback was that she liked my husband better. Picky bitch. :wub: I miss her tons.


----------



## Rerun

Ace952 said:


> the GSD owners who don't have them either repeat the negatives they hear or have negative interactions with 1 Mal.


I agree with this. It's why I thought for so long I'd never want a mal. People talk and make you think they are crazy till you spend some time with one. Then you realize that yes they are higher energy, but so much easier to channel that energy (IMHO) in the form of training, etc.

I bike with my mal. He loves it and it's GREAT exercise.


----------



## trudy

Just remember a Mal is only one of 4 varieties, in the US they are said to be a different breed BUT in the rest of the world they are 1 breed, 4 varieties!! So my suggestion, read the standard, study the standard, re-read the standard. They are to be light, mid size dogs, only go to a breeder breeding to the standard. Just as in German Shepherds there are bad breeders and breeders who emphasize one aspect and change others indiscriminately. 

They will need more socializing that a GS pup, their reaction time is too fast, so when a noise or distraction they react quick. To some this says spooky, but it really isn't, they aren't afraid its just the reaction time of puppies, they will out grow this and with socializing be very stable. Theyhave more energy than most other dogs and the standard says or did say something along the lines they are to be in constant motion except when under command to be still. They also have incredible bursts of speed, years ago a Terv bitch beat racing gray hounds to 1/4 mile. This breed is fast, but can change directions at top speed and in the air. They are very smart and easy to train but if you don't keep them entertained they will amuse themselves. 

Just like other breeds it is a shame that they are being ruined with breeding to other breeds, breeding to excess size, and to higher levels of aggression and other things not in the standard. In many European countries you will see the police dogs and rescue dogs are often one of these varieties, the smaller size aids in getting into smaller places, and being carried onto helicopters etc. Their extreme acceleration means when they hit a target they are going too fast to stop.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Why not look into fostering for a local Mal rescue group? That will give you a taste of the breed without making any long term commitments.


----------



## Rerun

One thing to keep in mind when fostering a breed like this is that they can be...quirky. Even when well bred, well trained, well socialized.

Take a poorly bred mal with bad or no training, no socialization, weak nerves, etc and it may turn out to be a VERY negative experience. When I went looking for a mal, I knew from the getgo that although I love and support rescue and have rescued GSD's for YEARS as well as many other breeds, I did not want to deal with a rescue mal with "issues." The national Malinois rescue will coordinate a dog directly out of a shelter to your house. If you don't know what you're dealing with, this is a very bad idea IMHO.

there aren't that many mal rescues anyways, so finding a "local" one will be difficult at best.


----------



## malinois_16

Ivan Balabanov breeds some hard core dogs. If you looking for a dog to partake in french ring this is the breeder to chose. I havent yet met one of his dogs but I know someone who has. The pure Mal I used to co own had an off swtich but it never was fully off. He wanted to run run and run some more. I could run this dog for an hour a day on my bike, play ball for another hour and walk another hour and he still wanted to go. 

Mals are more high strung then Shepherds. I have owned a well bred and one that wasnt bred well. They can be very very quirky when poorly bred. My current one has some Shepherd in him so hes not as bad. He does go all day tho, his hips slow him down some. 

I have heard good things about this breeder, but have no personal experience with him.


----------



## Tbarrios333

Hmm, this thread is making me very interested in Mals. 
I like the flashy obedience aspect of the Mal and I've seen it before in competition.
I won't be ready for a looooooooong time, but maybe after I get some sport/handling experience with a slightly tougher dog (Buzzbuzz) I can look into Mals. Buzz is a BC mix and so far is way more high strung and quick to react than Denali ever was.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I have quite a few friends with mals, they are all 'different', but the one thing they have in common is , you better be ready to find them 'something' to do. 

I agree with Rerun's assessment of them

One friend, a trainer, who has 3 of them, made a good comparison between them and a GSD, she told me, a gsd will stop and think about jumping off a cliff, a mal will just jump. 

Personally, if I had no dogs, or 1 dog, I'd be open to a mal. 

I've found the ones I know, to have their 'quirks', they do tend to react much faster to things, like their brain is 20 minutes ahead of yours. 

If your looking for high sport, I'd check out Ivans, but if your wanting to get your feet wet, maybe look at a showline, I tend to like Carousel dogs, tho she doesn't breed often. Also I met one from Leerburg once, and I could have taken her home right on the spot, social, bomb proof, nice dog.. Turick is another breeder I considered once..She does ALOT with her dogs, except high sport, have also met her dogs, and again, I'd have taken one home


----------



## GSDElsa

I think you have to be VERY careful where you get your Mals from. If you want a much more laid back dog and not the stereotypical "GSD on crack" make sure you do your research. I really think you need to be posting this question to Mal owners, not to us.

I have seen a LOT of Mals having been doing a lot of FR and going to a KNVP seminar, and working with a SAR person who focuses his imports on Mals and Dutchies. So far the grand total is TWO that I like (one SAR dog that did a SchH as well, and one FR dog). 

I say be careful because I've noticed a trend (likely because there are such few breeders of them compared to GSD's)...a dog comes in acting neurotic in some form or another...and someone says "is that dog from X kennel?" and gets an affirmative...and the person asking says "I knew it...they all act that way" (or some variation of this conversation). 

I think you really need to seek out some sport clubs that have a lot of Mals, watch them work, possibly foster a few, and then go from there....


----------



## BlackPuppy

I have two Belgians and a Dutchie, one Belgian is a working line Malinois. What I like about Belgians is that they are so eager to please. My malinois will continue offering behaviors at the speed of light if she doesn't understand what I'm asking. My Laekenois will jump up in the air and give a kiss as default. LOL! When my Malinois is bored, which is often, she will run in circles until I call her over. 

Like somebody said, OT Vitosha is Ivan Balabanov's kennel. He is an excellent trainer, and I would expect exceptional high drive serious dogs. 

And there are also a lot of Malinois BYBs, especially in Florida where Malinois Rescue keeps picking up dogs from shelters there. 

Anybody interested in a Malinois should check out this video. A friend of mine is fostering Boris for Malinois Rescue. Check out her channel for more videos of Boris. 

Also, anybody thinking of getting a Malinois and is not sure, Malinois Rescue is always in need of foster homes. Here is a page of dogs waiting for foster homes before they can be pulled from shelters. Some don't make it. http://www.malinoisrescue.org/foster/


----------



## AgileGSD

I have black Belgians, Groenendaels or generically "Belgian Sheepdogs". I have been around a lot of Mals and know quite a few people who have Mals. Like many people here have said, how Mals are depends on where they come from and what you do with them. Just like not all GSDs are the same, not all Mals are the same. There are low drive Mals, moderate drive Mals, high drive Mals, confident Mals, skittish Mals, Mals who have good off switches and ones who don't. They aren't like a GSD on crack, honestly the Belgian breeds are just all around different from GSDs. In general, I find the Belgians to be less serious than GSDs, more fun loving and wild. I think GSDs have better problem solving ability overall, although I have known some Belgians that could rival them  One of the areas that consistently gives people problems with Belgians in training is their frustration level and tendency towards frantic behavior. They can sometimes be almost too willing to work, to the point where they get frustrated. There will be times where you just aren't telling them what to do fast enough or you aren't rewarding what they are so sure is what you want. That can lead to frantic behavior. This isn't solely a Belgian issue but IME the average Belgian with drive can come to this a bit quicker than the average GSD with similar drive. 

Yes Belgians can be quirky. Even well bred, well trained and well socialized Belgians will tend towards having some quirks. If you are a Belgian person, the quirky behavior will be endearing. If not... Belgians can tend to have weird phases as they mature, especially the boys. They are very slow to mature and certain temperament traits aren't obvious until they hit certain developmental phases. They also tend towards resource guarding, much more than GSDs do IME. But the bitches don't seem to tend towards same sex aggression as much as GSD bitches do. It isn't uncommon for male Belgians to live with other boys, although some can't or don't do so happily. The boys can be quite competitive with outside males though.

Belgians of all sorts should have an off switch if given proper mental and physical activity. Hyperactivity is IMO becoming a problem with Mals, although you can find it in the other varieties as well. A lot of the sport breeders of Mals keep them kenneled unless they are working and don't at all think of them as pets. Talking to some of them, I have gotten an impression that they don't really like the breed as much as they like the results they get with them in competition. Given that, some of the sport bred Mals are being bred for extreme sport dog temperament instead of proper Mal temperament. On another forum I'm on, a poster has a sport bred Mal and said the dog's breeder laughed at her for wanting to keep him in the house. Temperament and personality traits are very hereditary in this breed - keep that in mind when looking at puppies. Don't just look at sport results and videos but talk to the breeder about their dog's every day life. If you want a Mal who has drive and working ability but can also be a good house dog and pet, look for breeders who are breeding dogs who fit that. 

Health wise, Belgians are relatively healthy. It isn't uncommon for them to live into their mid or upper teens. My 12 year old's mother is 16 1/2 and still doing pretty well. They tend to age better than GSDs, likely because their average life expectancy tends to be longer than GSDs. They aren't prone to the bad arthritis that so many GSDs seem to get in old age. They have a much lower risk of HD and ED, although those things do occur in the breed and should be screened for. They do have potential eye issues such as juvenile cataracts, pannus and occasionally PRA so breeding dogs should be CERF'd as well. Although it isn't talked about much, young Belgians are rather prone to bouts of demodex. The biggest health concern with all varieties is epilepsy, which there is not yet a test for. It is important to buy from a breeder who is honest and upfront about the health of their dogs and dogs in their pedigree. No pedigree will be totally void of any seizuring risk but breeders should not be breeding high risk dogs to high risk dogs either. Cancer namely hemangiosarcoma and stomach cancer can be a problem in some lines, which is very sad in a breed that otherwise tends to have good longevity. Ask about dogs in the pedigree - how old were they when they died and what from. Obviously not all Belgians will live to be 16+ but I tend to worry when multiple dogs in the pedigree didn't make it to 10. 

All in all, you should get a Belgian because you are drawn to what makes them unique. They do have some similarities and no doubt some shared history with GSDs (and in the case of some working bred Mals, some close GSD relatives) but they are a distinct breed with a unique temperament.

Edit to add: Fostering for Mal rescue can be a great way to get more experience with the breed. However, you need to be picky about the dogs you're willing to foster. As was mentioned, you don't want to take a Mal straight out of the shelter with no history into your house having no prior experience with the breed. Mal rescue gets puppies multiple times a year though and fostering a puppy could be a good experience. Or a younger dog from a known background with no serious issues.


----------



## Packen

There are good Mals and there are Mals with problems (majority) but since you mentioned OT Vitosha, I hope you know what you are getting into, these are serious dogs!


----------



## Packen

Some more of the top class Mals


----------



## wildo

Now that's just not fair. How could one NOT want a Mal after watching those videos!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Wow love the Mals! Seems they would great with our life style and deffenity have a job for my next Mal or GSD. However I'm totally head over heels in love with my current GSD they Mals seem to have my personality. Our family is very active outdoors! (really) I do appreciate everyones input on the topic. Very detailed and exactly what I was neededing to know. I really like OT Vistosha but will consider other breeders. I have a year at least to make my choice. In the mean time check out local clubs for more info. I couldn't find a Mal form so that's why I asked here b/c I knew there where some Mal owners. Thanks again for all the input. I will continue my reasearch on the breed and also on GSD. I can't never learn enuff!


----------



## Packen

wildo said:


> Now that's just not fair. How could one NOT want a Mal after watching those videos!


Hehe, the good ones are pretty cool but it takes incredible handler talent and group support (trainers, spotters, helpers) to take the "right" dog to that level (not shown in video)  Otherwise it is just like a bad marriage "hel$ on earth".


----------



## JakodaCD OA

there is a pretty active mal forum on sitstay.com


----------



## wildo

Packen said:


> Hehe, the good ones are pretty cool but it takes incredible handler talent and group support (trainers, spotters, helpers) to take the "right" dog to that level (not shown in video)  Otherwise it is just like a bad marriage "hel$ on earth".


Yes, I don't doubt that one bit... I am sure the exact same thing could be said of world-level GSDs.


----------



## BlackPuppy

AgileGSD, you should "can" that response and post it everytime there's a Malinois question. It's very thorough. 

I love watching Malinois work. Whenever, I get my female out for training games, I get that same look on her face. "I am yours, command me!"


----------



## AgileGSD

BlackPuppy said:


> AgileGSD, you should "can" that response and post it everytime there's a Malinois question. It's very thorough.


 Thanks! That's not a bad idea actually 

I wanted to add Sitstay is a great forum for Belgians (all variety forums) and Belg-L (all varieties as well) discussion list is an incredible resource for all things Belgian. Both have plenty of Mal people participating. I would definitely encourage you to check those both out.

Site tells how to join Belg-L:Join Belg-L - a Four Variety Belgian E-Mail List

Sit stay belgian forum: SitStay Dog Run • Information


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Mals are gorgeous and would love to have one in the future, when I have the time. I have not met one and would love too.


----------



## Fast

Wow! What a thread. :wild:

I have read more goofy stuff about Malinois on this thread than I have ever read before on this forum. Here is a hint to those that really want to learn about Malinois....Don't ask people about them that have never owned one!

There have been a lot of first time Malinois owners that have had fantastic results. A Malinois can be a great dog for a first WORKING dog.

Ot Vitosha does not breed high drive dogs. Ivan breeds a medium drive dog without much aggression. He also charges more for puppies than any other breeder I know of.


OP you might put your question here... AWMA • Index page


----------



## mthurston0001

GSDElsa said:


> I think you have to be VERY careful where you get your Mals from. If you want a much more laid back dog and not the stereotypical "GSD on crack" make sure you do your research. I really think you need to be posting this question to Mal owners, not to us.
> 
> I have seen a LOT of Mals having been doing a lot of FR and going to a KNVP seminar, and working with a SAR person who focuses his imports on Mals and Dutchies. So far the grand total is TWO that I like (one SAR dog that did a SchH as well, and one FR dog).
> 
> I say be careful because I've noticed a trend (likely because there are such few breeders of them compared to GSD's)...a dog comes in acting neurotic in some form or another...and someone says "is that dog from X kennel?" and gets an affirmative...and the person asking says "I knew it...they all act that way" (or some variation of this conversation).
> 
> I think you really need to seek out some sport clubs that have a lot of Mals, watch them work, possibly foster a few, and then go from there....


This is more or less what I was going to post as this has been my experience as well.


----------



## cliffson1

Fast you are right on point....there are opinions and there are educated opinions....unfortunately there are more opinions than educated ones so the garbage becomes reality. Work with a lot of Mals in police training and sport....great dogs for what they were bred for....to work! Unfortunately our breed has too many breeders that want dogs for cosmetics. If you want a working dog and you like the Mal type they are good dogs....if you want a working dog and you like the German Shepherd type, then...let's see???...what TYPE of German Shepherd do you want??ASL,GSL,WL,DDR, ....Blaugh!!!


----------



## Freestep

Fast said:


> Ot Vitosha does not breed high drive dogs. Ivan breeds a medium drive dog without much aggression.


I was going to say, in watching the videos, the dog looks rather collected and under control, not over the top, and very correct. Not at all crazy or aggressive or leaking drive in any way. If all Mals were like that, I'd consider owning one... but of course, I haven't seen the countless hours of training that were put into the dog.


----------



## mthurston0001

Fact is to find a dog that is what you want, it's more about _who_ you know than what. That's regardless of breed.


----------



## GSDElsa

Ha, so make that 3. Today I really got to see the new puppy on my SAR team work--he's a Dutchie/Mal cross. Ironically, he has the same grandfather on the daddy's side as one of the other Mal's that I like......

I AM noticing a trend!


----------



## cliffson1

Matt, I would agree that who you know goes a long way to acquiring the right dog. If you want a dog for specialized traits like top sport, and top show, then the breeder and the particular puppy are vital. If you want a good solid German Shepherd to be the great utility dog it should be...then what you know is probably more important.


----------



## CaseysGSD

My partner has a Qenny son and I have met many of them, serious serious dogs! not for a weak person (not saying you are just giving an idea of what you would be getting into!) PM me if you want to see some vids!


----------



## dogsnkiddos

My seven year old's friend (and girl scout troop co-leader) has a mal. He is the k9 partner of her sheriff husband. I have never thought that he was anything other than a wonderful dog. He can be lazy (especially after a hard training day). I once went over to their house to drop something off and noticed him outside in his kennel (rather than loose in the fenced yard). He was upside down, in a corner, tongue hanging out. I called out to him (accusing him of being a bit lazy and suggesting I *might* be there to rob the house or something and deserved a bark at least) and he cracked one eye and seriously gave me the "F You" look. 
In the house he allows the little yappers to rule the roost (thus why he was kenneled that one day- to give him peace away from the littles). He is very obedient, even to *me* and complies with any and all requests I make. I play with him as I do Beast (bounce my big bum into his side, tug on his teeth- generally man handle him) and he is very gentle with me. He doesn't get crazy in the house. In the yard, if I am willing to toss a ball his drive and intensity is astounding. Though both Beast and Cobra are not necessarily dog friendly we walk them together- each with weighted backpacks to wear them out a bit. They are very similar in personality and temperament in fact. They both have some incredible drive toward critters which can making walking a joy.

The kids play with Cobra when they are at his house. I have no worries about allowing this (they are adult supervised). He is very good with all of them. He is generally a really solid guy the way we experience him. He came running out of the house to greet us when they had just moved into their new house. I instinctively grabbed him fearing he would dart to the street (why it did not occur to me to just tell him to hold I do not know)- he had absolutely NO issue with me (really a stranger in the big picture) grabbing him by the hips. In fact, I got a big wet kiss.

All that said...a few days after the grabbing the Mal incident he was home with the wife. They were in the kitchen as she continued unpacking boxes. Her husband came home, in his uniform, with a friend from some model train club he had joined. They walked into the kitchen, the friend slightly in front of the husband. He threw up his hand to wave at the wife and say hi. Cobra was off the floor and on the man in a nano second with a strong bite. The wife was pretty sure Cobra interpreted the situation as his partner (in uniform indicating work) walking in with a perp and the perp making a threatening action. She reamed her husband for his poor handling of the situation and poor Cobra got a month of hard training to reinforce his performance being on command (and not so much of his own thought/interpretation). Still, I have no issues with my kids there or with continuing to play with Cobra as I always have. I really like him and he does NOT make me think anything negative about the breed.


----------



## codmaster

Rerun said:


> My mal isn't a GSD on crack, and he has an excellent on/off switch. He is VERY smart, VERY eager to learn and exceptionally eager to please. My shepherds say, "ok sure, no problem, I will do that for you." My mal gets up every day and says..."what can I do to make your day better?!" He is a GREAT dog.
> 
> Yes - experienced owners who do something with the dog. Mine doesn't have the nerve at all for sport work, but I would like to do agility with him. Currently he's just an OB dog.
> 
> *They are not a shepherd. I can't say that enough.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> In what way would you say that they are different?
> 
> The only two Mals that I have seen were dogs owned by fellow obedience club members - other than a different color and being a little smaller and thinner I couldn't see much of a difference. There was some difference between the two in temperament - one much more friendly than the other one.


----------



## Tim Connell

Mals, like GSD's come in all shapes, sizes, and varieties...some good, some not so good. I've seen some great ones, and some I wouldn't own if you paid me.

My Mal, Makker, is a Perle deTourbiere X ot Vitosha outcross breeding. I couldn't ask for a better dog. Outstanding drive, super social, no dog aggression. Excellent working dog, but it is true...if you have a Mal, they do need an outlet.

I recently imported a female Mal from France, Flasch. She is an excellent dog, nice drives, no dog aggression, super social right off the plane. Environmentally stable, and solid as a rock. Naturally alert, and just a great dog overall. 

The key is getting a Mal from lines that will increase your chances for success for a working dog candidate (just like any other breed), proper socialization, training, consistency, and an outlet for a Mal's boundless energy.

I love the breed. I'll own one the rest of my life.


----------



## Fast

Freestep said:


> If all Mals were like that, I'd consider owning one...


If all Malinois were like that one I would get out of the breed.


----------



## SchHGSD

I've owned and titled both GSDs and Malinois. There are differences, there are similarities. Controlling and exercising a Malinois is not that different from a high or medium drive GSD. There IS a difference in the focus, though, as mentioned before. I find the Malinois easier to refocus, and also easier to handle.

We have a Malinois who just competed in the FMBB IPO World Championships in Belgium last June. He has an off switch, both in public and in the house. 

As far as the OP's question, research carefully. Ask Malinois owners, and figure out what you are looking for and what you want, and what you are willing to pay. For reference, I imported a nice Malinois puppy from Germany last summer. With his purchase price (over $1000) and his shipping, he was still $1000 cheaper than an ot Vitosha puppy.


----------



## Copper

Fast said:


> If all Malinois were like that one I would get out of the breed.


Why would you say that?


----------



## Packen

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Ok. So I know this is GSD form but I know a few of you have malinois. I'm intrested in add a pup in the next few years to our family. I'm torn between another GSD or a Malinois. If any one could give me some insight on this breeder and the breed it self. Right now I'am doing research I want to educate my self the best I can on the breed. I have been looking into the male Mal Qenny OT Vitosha and would like a pup from him. Maybe end up doing some ring sport... Just open to toughts.
> 
> 
> Belgian Malinois, Malinois


Hard to find a better breeder, trainer and competitor for Mals. He's got credentials that 99% of breeders lack.


----------



## Elektra2167

Fast said:


> Wow! What a thread. :wild:
> 
> I have read more goofy stuff about Malinois on this thread than I have ever read before on this forum. Here is a hint to those that really want to learn about Malinois....Don't ask people about them that have never owned one!
> 
> There have been a lot of first time Malinois owners that have had fantastic results. A Malinois can be a great dog for a first WORKING dog.
> 
> *Ot Vitosha does not breed high drive dogs. Ivan breeds a medium drive dog without much aggression. *He also charges more for puppies than any other breeder I know of.


I agree with this!!

To the OP, I have bred, raised and trained Mals for over 20 years, if you want to pm me and have other questions, feel free. And no, I do not have an agenda because I do not have anything that would be suitable for your situation. However I am certainly happy to help you find a breeder that will have something suitable for you


----------



## lhczth

This is an old thread about another breed so it is being closed.


----------

